

Ask HN: What's bleeding edge today? (Webdesign and interaction) - nixy

Which page or pages would you say are bleeding edge on the web today, in terms of site design and interaction design? Which sites are pushing the next big thing?
======
htxt
Soundcloud are doing good things.

Wesabe and Hype Machine are examples of sites that have moved from the usual
page-by-page way of navigating to loading views via javascript and
transitioning between them.

